# Not much action.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

WOW! Don't anyone fish on this fishing forum? No action at all.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry andy, I'v been FF for trout. Caught 2 last Thursday, Both released. I may try for some perch up here where I live on the North East river this week. Or hit a few local trout streams near me. Tight lines.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy it's just typical for this time of year. Happy New Year to you and Pat.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Andy it's just typical for this time of year. Happy New Year to you and Pat.


Thanks Nick. Happy New Year to you and family. This is a good time of year Nick. I'm still fishing every morning and catching crappie and some perch. I just cut down on reports on this site. It got old. Same thing over and over.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I fish when not hunting. Just up here in PA except for my 1 trip to North East


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> I fish when not hunting. Just up here in PA except for my 1 trip to North East


 Pa, you should make fishing and hunting reports. That might liven up this fishing forum. This damn rain has got to stop some day. Happy New Year all.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Hahaha you funny Andy hunting reports. Naaaaaaa but I will say this my crew of 10 is having a good year deer hunting. We can hunt them until last Saturday in January. Rabbit hunting with my crew of 5 is going great as well got my own dog he coming along good for a pup. He comes from a championship lineage.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

after rifle deer season closed I've been after squirrels and walleye. but the rain has really messed up the walleye fishing. hopefully we get cold weather so I can get on the ice


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Went after blue cats Sunday on the Potomac. Got 5 or 6 nice size and pulled a 30lbs plus in but 25lbs leader snapped as I was pulling it up to dock by hand sob! I noticed when tying over hand loops that they break right under knot going to use swivels from now on.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Got some action gone on. LOL! One bass and one pickerel for me this morning. Please, no more rain for awhile.
View attachment 59179


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

I keep most of my trout outings to myself, and I mostly only fish for trout, especially this time of year. No fishing lately for me. I got a new chest pack though and am hoping to try it out this week if I can. If anyone would like I can start sharing trout reports here. hunter1, what streams do you usually fish?


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I pretty much fish the Gunpowder mostly. Few streams around where I live . Sometimes I like to fish Beaver creek. White clay creek in DE. I also like to saltwater fly fish, IRI mostly . This year I might get my PA lic again. :fishing:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2019)

surfnsam said:


> Went after blue cats Sunday on the Potomac. Got 5 or 6 nice size and pulled a 30lbs plus in but 25lbs leader snapped as I was pulling it up to dock by hand sob! I noticed when tying over hand loops that they break right under knot going to use swivels from now on.


Is that a public pier? I'm looking for a good spot for blue cats within reasonable driving distance of SoMD. The few shore places I've scoped out near my house don't seem to be in deep enough water, or don't seem to be reliably fresh enough. (Though they may be if we keep getting so much rain.)


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

It would be nice to live closer to the Gunpowder. It's a great river, though I could do without the regular crowds. I'm too used to my small stream, lonesome fishing.


----------



## Steve C. Sink (Nov 28, 2012)

No let up in rain. North Carolina is like mud month March in Maine Lived here for 74 years and I have never seen the ground so rotten. Good thing I have several old four wheel drives to get around on the old farm or I'd be helpless. Mule.


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

MillerLitehouse said:


> Is that a public pier? I'm looking for a good spot for blue cats within reasonable driving distance of SoMD. The few shore places I've scoped out near my house don't seem to be in deep enough water, or don't seem to be reliably fresh enough. (Though they may be if we keep getting so much rain.)


You should try Piscataway Park. It is public and has a small pier. Could be where that photo was taken.


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

Could also try Mattingly park on the Mattawoman or maybe even Bushwood this time of year. Rt 301 bridge over the Potomac is supposedly a decent spot for blue cats, too.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

That was mattawoman, Piscataway is good but gets crowed and bring long net or gaff it's a long way from pier to water. Ft Washington is good too very deep by the lighthouse


----------

